# Free Housesitting



## saren (May 16, 2012)

I'm looking for more websites like wwoof, helpx, and workaway, particulary useful for Western Australia, and Northern Territory, but also for other countries. I came across many housesitting sites for Australia, but i closed most of them away as they had profit as a goal ($50/year to join). Do you know of any site connecting house sitters, and home owners for free, or a considerably lower cost? I've only found one - Mindyourhome. Now, looking for more. Thanks


----------

